# MVC track championships final day thread! Sycamores SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jason Svoboda

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – It has been a long season and a strange spring, weather wise, but the work and preparation of the Indiana State track & field team comes to its culmination this weekend with the 2013 Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Track & Field Championships in Des Moines, Iowa.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

going to be a great meet at Drake this weekend! Hopefully the women can finish the deal this time and not get 2nd to WSU again. It'll be a tough meet! With the exception of a possibly windy Saturday the weather looks like it's going to be awesome!


----------



## ISUCC

meet starts today folks! All the info you need, plus a live results link, is here!

http://www.godrakebulldogs.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15700&ATCLID=207607265

let's bring home 2 more MVC titles this weekend ISU!


----------



## ISUCC

Felisha Johnson scores the 1st points for ISU women, getting 4th in the hammer throw, 195-04. The MVC is one of the top conferences in the US for throws.


----------



## ISUCC

after day 1 in the decathlon ISU's Robert Webb is in 5th place, ISU has 2 in the women's heptathlon as well


----------



## ISUCC

in the men's hammer throw ISU places 2-8-10-17-18, Brandon Pounds leads ISU with a 212-10" throw, Justin Applegate scores 8th with 185-07"

women's pole vault is underway now. ISU MUST score a LOT of points in this event.


----------



## ISUCC

in the women's pole vault, ISU goes 1-2-5-10-11-14, Hope and Kimble go 1-2 for ISU, Rudolph is 5th (tie). ISU women in 2nd place now. 

men's javelin is underway, then the 10,000's start at 9pm, the women's javelin is also tonight


----------



## ISUCC

Jordan Colanese picks up a big point for ISU in the men's javelin with an 8th place finish! I don't think he was seeded to score, so this is important!

live results

http://www.godrakebulldogs.com/fls/...SID=71357&SPID=8127&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=15700


----------



## ISUCC

women's javelin is over, ISU didn't score, placing 13-14-15

women's 10k is going on now, men next


----------



## ISUCC

Nicole Lucas places 12th and does not score for ISU in the women's 10k. ISU women in 3rd after day 1. 

Men's 10k is on the track in perfect weather


----------



## ISUCC

in the men's 10k, ISU goes 1-11 as redshirt freshman John Mascari wins the MVC title in his first try in 30:00.50. Selby was 11th in 31:57. 

Men's team scores after day 1

1) Southern Illinois           35        
2) Wichita State              22
*3) Indiana State               20    * 
4) Illinois State             18
5) Drake                       14        
6) Northern Iowa               6
7) Bradley                      2


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Selby = weak


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Selby = weak



he's faded as the season has gone along hasn't he? Wonder what's going on?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> he's faded as the season has gone along hasn't he? Wonder what's going on?



Dono but its pathetic.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Nicole Hope, John Mascari Claim MVC Titles On First Day Of Outdoor Championships*






DES MOINES, IOWA – Indiana State senior Nichole Hope missed the 2012 MVC Outdoor Championships due to an injury but reclaimed the crown she first earned in 2011 on Friday at the 2013 MVC Outdoor Track & Field Championships, winning her second MVC outdoor title in women's pole vault in impressive fashion.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Kelly Steffen and Rachael Johnson get 4th and 6th for ISU in the Heptathlon, both girls PR'd in the Heptathlon! #2 and #4 all time at ISU

live results

http://www.godrakebulldogs.com/fls/...SID=71357&SPID=8127&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=15700

field events begin at 4 today, running events at 6


----------



## ISUCC

Robert Webb ends 6th in the Decathlon for ISU

Felisha Johnson wins the shot put

Webb and Wehmiller place 6th and 8th in the men's HJ


----------



## ISUCC

4 Sycamores make the 110 meter hurdle finals for the men! 

Stacia Weatherford resets 100 meter hurdle record ... runs 13.55 to win preliminaries at MVC Outdoors for the women! She makes the final


----------



## ISUCC

3 women score in the LJ for ISU, Stewart, Martin, and Steffen go 3-4-7

Macey Black advances to the 400 final for the ISU women.

Kevin Piraino advances to the 400 final for the ISU men as well. 

ISU had just 1 runner in each 400

100's are up next


----------



## ISUCC

all 3 ISU women advance to the 100 meter final! WSU didn't have any entrants, so ISU needs to score BIG in the final tomorrow


----------



## ISUCC

in the men's 100 ISU advances 3 to the finals!

Leeann Michl makes the final in the women's 800

no ISU runners advance in the men's 800


----------



## ISUCC

men's shot put has now gone final, ISU places 2-6-8, with Fields, Dennis, Bunch.

Stacia Weatherford advances in the women's 400 meter hurdles, she had the fastest time


----------



## ISUCC

4 ISU men advance to the finals of the 400 meter hurdles! Jonathan Jackson (52.34), Max Tuttle (52.73), Arqeil Shaw (52.63), and Ray Skamay (53.60).

Wise and Camble make the final of the women's 200


----------



## ISUCC

men's steeple results

 1 Cotter, Tomas                Wichita State          8:56.87   10         
*2 Betz, Dustin                 Indiana State          9:00.95    8    * 
  3 McCann, Robert               Drake                  9:01.56    6         
  4 Coffey, Chase                Bradley                9:10.05    5         
  5 Cherry, Lucas                Southern Illinois      9:12.04    4         
*  6 Head, Taylor                 Indiana State          9:13.42    3  * 
  7 Carrera, Juan                Southern Illinois      9:30.34    2         
  8 Wiemers, Zachary             Northern Iowa          9:36.88    1

women's HJ, ISU goes 4th, 5th (tie) and 8th

Maurice Lyke wins the men's Long Jump! Winning on the last jump!

still waiting on men's 200, women's steeple


----------



## ISUCC

women's steeple

Finals                                                                          
  1 Sigg, Elise                  Illinois State        10:26.87   10            
  2 Zillmer, Kristen             Illinois State        10:26.88    8            
  3 McShea, Kelly                Illinois State        10:26.92    6            
  4 Darnell, Sadie               Southern Illinois     10:32.84    5            
*  5 Dalton, Kalli                Indiana State         10:59.07    4         * 
  6 Menghini, Krista             Southern Illinois     11:02.16    3            
*  7 Mercer, Hanna                Indiana State         11:03.30    2   * 
  8 Allison, Alyssa              Southern Illinois     11:06.65    1

women's scores after day 2

1) Wichita State               94        
2) Indiana State              72.50 
3) Southern Illinois           65        
4) Illinois State             56    
5) Northern Iowa               34.50     
6) Missouri State             17    
7) Bradley                      6        
7) Drake                       6


----------



## ISUCC

men's 200 qualifiers for the finals

Preliminaries                                                                
*  1 Baxtron, Justin              Indiana State            21.51Q  2.4        
  2 Housley, Keith               Indiana State            21.57Q  2.1   * 
  3 Benes, Matt                  Southern Illinois        21.63Q  2.4        
  4 Lindsay, DJ                  Wichita State            21.77Q  2.1        
  5 Brown, Charles               Northern Iowa            21.92Q  2.4        
  6 Farley, Antonio              Illinois State           22.16Q  2.4        
  7 Jordan, Steven               Drake                    21.86q  2.1        
  8 Reed, Alex                   Wichita State            21.88q  2.1

Maurice Lyke's winning LJ was 24-05.75, Robert Webb was 11th

men's team scores at the end of day 2 (ISU has more people in the finals than any other team, so we're looking GREAT for tomorrow!)

1) Wichita State               88        
2) Southern Illinois          78         
*3) Indiana State               60  * 
4) Drake                      33         
5) Northern Iowa               26        
6) Illinois State             20         
7) Bradley                      7


----------



## IndyTreeFan

CC, thanks for doing this.  I don't know much about T&F but I enjoy seeing the results, and you make them easy for us.  I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Felisha Johnson, Maurice Lyke Claim MVC Crowns On Second Day Of Championships*






DES MOINES, IOWA – Felisha Johnson and Maurice Lyke became MVC Champions on the second day of the 2013 Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Track & Field Championships Saturday as Johnson won the women's shot put and Lyke captured the men's long jump.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

meet gets underway at 1pm today, I'll post results as the day goes along, Men are heavy favorites to win, women still have a very good chance to catch WSU and pull out a win! The indoor women's meet was very close, this outdoor women's meet will be VERY close as well, it may come down to the final event!


----------



## ISUCC

up 1st are the 4 x 100 meter relays

field events began at 1pm

great start for the women! 

Sycamore women's 4x100 wins MVC title in third fastest time in school history of 45.16. (Martin, Black, Camble, Wise)


----------



## ISUCC

men's 4 x 100 meter relay was DQ'd for running out of their lane! Ugh! awful start for ISU men's team

no ISU scorers in the women's 1500, Dalton was 14th

Felisha Johnson wins her 2nd event! the women's discus throw, by ONE INCH over a WSU gal! Whitney Walker 11th for ISU


----------



## ISUCC

men's 1500, Betz (3:50.8) and Hahn place 2nd and 8th! Both scoring for ISU


----------



## ISUCC

hurdles:
Weatherford 2nd for ISU women 13.63
men have 4 in the finals

BIG TIME results for ISU hurdlers! 

Finals                                                                       
  1 Swift, Greggmar              Indiana State            13.52   1.1  10    
  2 Lyke, Maurice                Indiana State            13.90   1.1   8    
  3 Barth, Sebastian             Northern Iowa            14.03   1.1   6    
  4 Benes, Matt                  Southern Illinois        14.30   1.1   5    
  5 Washington, Adarius          Indiana State            14.35   1.1   4    
  6 Brown, Duane                 Indiana State            14.43   1.1   3    
  7 Jones, Kemar                 Southern Illinois        14.45   1.1   2    
  8 Newtoff, Ryan                Northern Iowa            14.83   1.1   1

season's best time for Swift in that race!

both teams now in 2nd place in the meet, closing in on 1st fast!


----------



## ISUCC

400's

Macey Black 5th for ISU, Sycamores now trail WSU by only 19.5

BTW, the weather today is PERFECT for this meet!

women's triple jump, ISU goes 4-5 with Stewart, Smith, now trail WSU by 21.5

Katie Wise wins 100 for ISU women, 11.41! season best for her

Piraino 7th for ISU in 400. ISU men in 3rd now


----------



## ISUCC

100s

ISU women close to within 3.5 of WSU! 

Finals                                                                             
* 1 Wise, Katie                  Indiana State            11.41   2.1  10     * 
  2 Warren, Amiris               Southern Illinois        11.51   2.1   8          
  3 Husbands, Shavonne           Missouri State           11.66   2.1   6          
*  4 Camble, Demetra              Indiana State            11.71   2.1   5   * 
  5 Joseph, Pernell              Missouri State           11.94   2.1   3.50 11.932
  5 Cole, Danyelle               Drake                    11.94   2.1   3.50 11.933
*7 Martin, Kaisha               Indiana State            12.02   2.1   2   * 
  8 Winston, Tiara               Drake                    12.13   2.1   1

men make a big move in the 100!  now trail WSU by only 7

Finals                                                                             
  1 Kramer, Derek                Northern Iowa            10.54   1.9  10          
*2 Housley, Keith               Indiana State            10.65   1.9   8          
  3 Smith, Shaun                 Indiana State            10.67   1.9   6    10.662
  4 Baxtron, Justin              Indiana State           J10.67   1.9   5    10.670*
  5 Benes, Matt                  Southern Illinois        10.76   1.9   4          
  6 Schreiber, Nathan            Illinois State           10.85   1.9   3          
  7 Barth, Sebastian             Northern Iowa            10.92   1.9   2          
  8 Glomstad-Foster, Samuel      Wichita State            11.07   1.9   1 

Leeann Michl DOMINATES. Runs away with MVC women's 800 meter title in 2:08.73.


----------



## ISUCC

women's 800, ISU now LEADS WSU by 1.5 points

Finals                                                                       
* 1 Michl, Leeann                Indiana State          2:08.73   10    * 
  2 Zillmer, Kristen             Illinois State         2:11.15    8         
  3 Clock, Amber                 Northern Iowa          2:12.12    6         
  4 Johnson, Clarissa            Wichita State          2:12.75    5         
  5 Sudbury, Rachel              Bradley                2:12.76    4         
  6 Cashman, Molly               Northern Iowa          2:13.37    3         
  7 Wilson, Alex                 Northern Iowa          2:15.44    2         
  8 Scholl, Taylor               Drake                  2:16.17    1 

no ISU men were in the 800 final, ISU men down by 16 to WSU after men's 800


----------



## ISUCC

400 meter hurdles

women

ISU's Stacia Weatherford now 13th in the nation after winning 400 meters at MVC with career best 57.62 seconds!!

ISU men have 4 in the 400 meter hurdle final and should overtake WSU in this event


----------



## ISUCC

men's pole vault, ISU goes 4-5-8 as all 3 ISU vaulters score!

Men's 400 meter hurdlers come up HUGE for ISU! 

Sycamores go 1-2-3 in men's 400 hurdles .... Jonathan Jackson (51.78), Max Tuttle (51.82), and Arqeil Shaw 52.78. Skamay fifth.

all 4 score!

women trail WSU by a half point after 400 meter hurdles.


----------



## ISUCC

gonna be tough for the ISU women to win this meet as WSU is stacked in the women's 5k and it's likely ISU won't score in that event. ISU must score a lot of points in the women's 200 and win the 4 x 400 meter relay and hope WSU falters in the 5000 and 4 x 400


----------



## ISUCC

men's 400 meter hurdle results, ISU bolts to the lead! 

Finals                                                                          
* 1 Jackson, Jonathan            Indiana State            51.78   10            
  2 Tuttle, Max                  Indiana State            51.82    8            
  3 Shaw, Arqeil                 Indiana State            52.78    6    * 
  4 Newtoff, Ryan                Northern Iowa            53.35    5            
*  5 Skamay, Ray                  Indiana State            53.39    4   * 
  6 Kohler, Brett                Southern Illinois        53.71    3            
  7 Marsh, Travis                Drake                    53.77    2            
  8 Cruz, Javar                  Illinois State           55.26    1 


1) Indiana State              152.50     
2) Wichita State             142.50
3) Southern Illinois          106        
4) Northern Iowa              83   
5) Illinois State              61        
6) Drake                      60   
    7) Bradley


----------



## ISUCC

200's

Keith Housley and Justin Baxtron finish 1-2 in men's 200 meters as Indiana State takes lead in men's team race!!

We are DOMINATING now folks! Jump on the SycamoreTrack&Field bandwagon today!

women's 200 finals

  1 Husbands, Shavonne           Missouri State           23.56   1.8  10       
  2 Maximilien, Althia           Missouri State           23.63   1.8   8       
  3 Sealy, Sade                  Illinois State           23.80   1.8   6       
  4 Warren, Amiris               Southern Illinois        23.84   1.8   5       
*5 Wise, Katie                  Indiana State            23.92   1.8   4  * 
  6 Ellis, Shandel               Illinois State           23.99   1.8   3       
* 7 Camble, Demetra              Indiana State            24.09   1.8   2  * 
  8 Westrum, Whitney             Drake                    24.64   1.8   1 

women's scores after 200, but WSU will score BIG in the women's 5k, ugh

*1) Indiana State              156.50   * 
2) Wichita State             151   
3) Illinois State             118        
4) Southern Illinois         108   
5) Missouri State              83        
6) Northern Iowa              71.50
7) Drake                       38        
8) Bradley                    14


----------



## ISUCC

still waiting on women's 5k results, ILS girls went 2-5, not sure where the WSU gals placed, but I'm sure the WSU Kenyan won


----------



## ISUCC

ISU women have a SHOT folks! It comes down to the LAST event! ISU trails by 4.5 points! 

1) Wichita State              161        
2) Indiana State             156.50
3) Illinois State             130        
4) Southern Illinois         117   
5) Missouri State              83        
6) Northern Iowa              71.50
7) Drake                       38        
8) Bradley                    22

ISU women need to win the 4 x 400 and hope WSU is not in the top 3!! Wow, what an exciting ending for the women's meet!


----------



## ISUCC

men's triple jump has gone final, ISU goes 2-6 (Lyke, Webb) and wraps up the title! ISU now leads WSU by 21 points, the men's 5k, discus throw and 4 x 400 meter relay have not been scored


----------



## ISUCC

men's scores with one event to go

*1) Indiana State              192.50 * 
2) Wichita State             163.50 
3) Southern Illinois          157        
4) Northern Iowa             105    
5) Drake                       75        
6) Illinois State             68    
    7) Bradley                      9


----------



## ISUCC

SYCAMORES SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Men and women win!!! Women win in LAST EVENT!!!!!!!

HOLY SH*T!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

the women won by 1.5 points and had to set an all time MVC meet record in the 4 x 400 to do it!! Wow! Just WOW!!!


----------



## ISUCC

final men's scores

*1) Indiana State              198.50 * 
2) Wichita State             168.50
3) Southern Illinois          161        
4) Northern Iowa             113   
5) Drake                       85        
6) Illinois State             71   
7) Bradley                     11

final women's scores

*1) Indiana State              166.50   * 
2) Wichita State             165   
3) Illinois State             136        
4) Southern Illinois         119   
5) Missouri State              91        
6) Northern Iowa              76.50
7) Drake                       41        
8) Bradley                    23

What a meet folks! As exciting a meet as there ever has been in recent memory for the MVC!


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISUCC said:


> SYCAMORES SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Men and women win!!! Women win in LAST EVENT!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLY SH*T!!!!



I'll say WOW too!  An incredible accomplishment!!!  Go Trees!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> final men's scores
> 
> *1) Indiana State              198.50 *
> 2) Wichita State             168.50
> 3) Southern Illinois          161
> 4) Northern Iowa             113
> 5) Drake                       85
> 6) Illinois State             71
> 7) Bradley                     11
> 
> final women's scores
> 
> *1) Indiana State              166.50   *
> 2) Wichita State             165
> 3) Illinois State             136
> 4) Southern Illinois         119
> 5) Missouri State              91
> 6) Northern Iowa              76.50
> 7) Drake                       41
> 8) Bradley                    23
> 
> What a meet folks! As exciting a meet as there ever has been in recent memory for the MVC!



Awesome!!!  Way to go Trees!!!


----------



## ISUCC

just to give you all an idea how CLOSE the women's meet was, if ISU finishes 2nd in the 4 x 400 meter relay they LOSE the meet by a half point! Incredible EFFORT by those girls in that final relay!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

All we do is win in Track and Field. 

First rate coaches and athletes. 

Last rate facilities. Build a freaking indoor track - throw money at your programs that win!! Build even more of a monster. Ask the Cubs, throw money at a loser and it keeps on losing. Throw money at a winner and you build a dynasty.

Incredible job by ISUCC with the updates all weekend - he is the man when it comes to Indiana State Track and Cross Country. Thanks Scott. 

Roll Timber!


----------



## ISUCC

other results not yet posted

men's 5k
1 Austin, Brogan               Drake                 14:28.53   10            
*2 Mascari, John                Indiana State         14:34.08    8  * 
  3 Rutherford, Ryan             Illinois State        14:38.22    6            
  4 Dixon, Brian                 Southern Illinois     14:43.43    5            
  5 Carrera, Juan                Southern Illinois     14:44.62    4            
*6 Head, Taylor                 Indiana State         14:48.03    3   * 
  7 Egan, Brett                  Northern Iowa         14:50.23    2            
  8 Bailon, Marcos               Wichita State         14:55.28    1            
  9 Buchheit, Zach               Northern Iowa         14:59.36                 
 10 Medina, Oscar                Southern Illinois     15:01.23                 
 11 Coffey, Chase                Bradley               15:08.14                 
 12 Shemonia, Brandon            Southern Illinois     15:12.58                 
 13 Eckman, Guy                  Drake                 15:13.55                 
 14 Davis, Nathan                Bradley               15:14.39                 
 15 Kirk, Nick                   Bradley               15:24.23                 
 16 Ehrenheim, Evan              Southern Illinois     15:24.57                 
 17 Morse, Tyler                 Illinois State        15:27.56                 
 18 Janusick, Scott              Illinois State        15:39.09                 
*19 Selby, Tristan               Indiana State         15:43.91  * 

men's 200
*1 Housley, Keith               Indiana State            21.74   0.7  10       
  2 Baxtron, Justin              Indiana State            21.85   0.7   8     * 
  3 Lindsay, DJ                  Wichita State            21.92   0.7   6       
  4 Jordan, Steven               Drake                    22.14   0.7   5       
  5 Brown, Charles               Northern Iowa            22.15   0.7   4       
  6 Benes, Matt                  Southern Illinois        22.30   0.7   3       
  7 Reed, Alex                   Wichita State            22.40   0.7   2       
  8 Farley, Antonio              Illinois State           22.54   0.7   1  

women's 4 x 400
Finals                                                                          
* 1 Indiana State  'A'                                  3:38.76!  10            
     1) Higginbottom, Shelby            2) Weatherford, Stacia                  
     3) Michl, Leeann                   4) Black, Macey      * 
  2 Missouri State  'A'                                 3:39.44    8            
     1) Babolayi, Oarabile              2) Husbands, Shavonne                   
     3) Grant, Kimsue                   4) Maximilien, Althia                   
  3 Illinois State  'A'                                 3:40.73    6            
     1) Ellis, Shandel                  2) Zillmer, Kristen                     
     3) Combs, Jenna                    4) Sealy, Sade                          
  4 Northern Iowa  'A'                                  3:43.11    5            
     1) Beeler, Maddie                  2) Thompson, Darian                     
     3) Knodle, Paige                   4) Cameron, Sam                         
  5 Wichita State  'A'                                  3:44.58    4            
     1) Taylor, Kristina                2) Giles, Kiara                         
     3) Larch-Miller, Nikki             4) Morerod, Natalie                     
  6 Drake  'A'                                          3:48.29    3            
     1) Yeager, Sarah                   2) Westrum, Whitney                     
     3) Cole, Danyelle                  4) Hill, Virginia                       
  7 Southern Illinois  'A'                              3:49.74    2            
     1) Shubert, Tess                   2) Abrought, Remy                       
     3) Rotibi, Mobola                  4) Warren, Amiris                       
  8 Bradley  'A'                                        4:00.02    1            
     1) Dutcher, Elizabeth              2) Booker, Hannah                       
     3) Specht, Kyela                   4) Sudbury, Rachel       

men's 4 x 400
 1 Drake  'A'                                          3:10.47   10            
     1) Asberry, Kai                    2) Marsh, Travis                        
     3) Goad, Scott                     4) Wright, Brett                        
  2 Northern Iowa  'A'                                  3:10.84    8            
     1) Magee, Sheldon                  2) Davenport, Jesse                     
     3) Hill, Marshall                  4) Guske, Jordan                        
*  3 Indiana State  'A'                                  3:11.46    6            
     1) Shaw, Arqeil                    2) Jackson, Jonathan                    
     3) Piraino, Kevin                  4) Tuttle, Max     * 
  4 Wichita State  'A'                                  3:12.01    5            
     1) Flores, Mike                    2) Reed, Alex                           
     3) Bahner, Austin                  4) Lindsay, DJ                          
  5 Southern Illinois  'A'                              3:13.44    4            
     1) Gall, Nikolai                   2) Sidwell, Ryan                        
     3) Green, Blake                    4) Nightengale, Christopher             
  6 Illinois State  'A'                                 3:16.18    3            
     1) Hamilton, Christopher           2) Cruz, Javar                          
     3) Rippel, Tyler                   4) Farley, Antonio                      
  7 Bradley  'A'                                        3:30.21    2            
     1) Peck, Aaron                     2) Tuisl, Evan                          
     3) Delvo, Eric                     4) Dill, Cole


----------



## ISUCC

shout out to these senior men and women who endured 4+ years of ISU track and field! GREAT to see the senior women get a title, while the men earn their 3rd straight outdoor win! 

*senior men*
Baxtron, Justin 	
Betz, Dustin 	
Hahn, Corey 	
LaMaster, Drew 	
Martin, Brian 	
Pounds, Brandon 	
Smith, Shaun 	
Webb, Robert

*senior women* ISU needed EVERY point out of these girls and they delivered! 
Black, Macey 	
Dalton, Kalli 	
Hope, Nicole 	
Johnson, Felisha 	
Kimble, Richelle 	
Mercer, Hanna 	
Michl, Leeann 			
Smith, Shalesa 		
Theisen, Mary 		
Weatherford, Stacia


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## ISUCC

other info from the meet

The only other time both the men and women have won outdoor MVC track titles in the same year was 1993, 20 years ago! 

Men's Most Valuable Athlete (most total points)
Tomas Cotter, Wichita State - 20 total points

*Men's Most Outstanding Track Athlete
Greggmar Swift, Indiana State (6th in nation in 110m hurdles)*

Men's Most Outstanding Field Athlete
Tim Glover, Illinois State (2nd in nation in javelin)

Men's Elite 18 Winner
Stevan Jordan, Drake (4.0 GPA in Pre-Pharmacy)

Women's Most Valuable Athlete (most total points)
Tanya Friesen, Wichita State - 30.75 total points

Women's Most Outstanding Track Athlete
Sade Sealy, Illinois State (2nd in nation in 400m)

*Women's Most Outstanding Field Athlete
Felicia Johnson, Indiana State (3rd in nation in shot put)*

Women's Elite 18 Winner
Sadie Darnell, Southern Illlinois (4.0 GPA in Elementary Education)

full results in .pdf format

http://mvc.org/track/2013_MVC_OTF_Final_Results.pdf


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> CC, thanks for doing this.  I don't know much about T&F but I enjoy seeing the results, and you make them easy for us.  I really appreciate it!!!



Well said ITF!  You are quite right.  Thanks ISUCC


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores  Bringing Home Men's And Women's MVC Outdoor Championships*






DES MOINES, IOWA – The Sycamore men took a commanding lead midway through the final day of competition but it was not until the conclusion of the women's 4x400 meter relay that the Indiana State track & field squads realized that they will be bringing home two championships from the 2013 Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Track & Field Championships.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

in the MVC all sports trophy standings, ISU's average will end at 5.18. 

we have 11 sports that count towards the all sports award, we had 57 points. We were hurt by volleyball and softball both placing 10th in the regular season standings.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> in the MVC all sports trophy standings, ISU's average will end at 5.18.
> 
> we have 11 sports that count towards the all sports award, we had 57 points. We were hurt by volleyball and softball both placing 10th in the regular season standings.



Shocker! Both womens sports that continue to lose year in and year out. And if I recall the Volleyball Coach got a raise last year that made her going rate as high as the track coaches going rate... This University does so many things that don't make any sense to me.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Shocker! Both womens sports that continue to lose year in and year out. And if I recall the Volleyball Coach got a raise last year that made her going rate as high as the track coaches going rate... This University does so many things that don't make any sense to me.



Here we go again, let's leave that horse buried.


----------



## treeman

Congrats to everyone involved. Quite an accomplishment for the university and the athletic department. GO TREES!!!!!!


----------

